# Newb plant guy here with a ?



## Cold__Blooded (Jun 13, 2009)

Emersed? Are all aquatic plants not emersed? Whats the difference?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Emersed refers to aquatic plants that have been grown above water. Sumbersed refers to plants that have been grown below water. These terms are important because aquatic plants look totally different when grown under water or above water.


----------



## Cold__Blooded (Jun 13, 2009)

Ty, Can alot of plants be grown both ways?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Nearly all true aquatic plants (plants that can survive underwater permanently) can be grown emersed, but not all plants growing above water can be grown permanently below water


----------

